# The Olympus Trip AF 31



## smithdan (Mar 9, 2021)

Brought this one home because it was an Olympus and not a zoom.  I wasn't expecting the quality of the Stylus/Mju but did hope for more.  It could be broken as well, thrift store point and shoots have lived a rough life.   Can't go wrong for $2, and it uses cheap AA's.  In went some FP4, developed in D76 1:1.

Shot and scanned this roll a while back, looked crappy so left it.  Second look, and here's a few from this otherwise friendly pocketable snapper.






Not too bad at 8 to 15 feet.









..and a crop..  same distance as first tractor



not the best approaching infinity








Closer is better.




..what the hey, another tractor.





I guess it does its thing.  Probably priced at the lower end of the auto P&S 35's of the day.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 10, 2021)

Wow, very nice find. Seems to work well for you. Nice imagery.


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Glad it works for you. I bought a Nikon P&S at a thrift store for $2 and it didn't work. But it worked out OK later as I resold it on Ebay for $5.00 (parts/repair).


----------



## smithdan (Mar 11, 2021)

From what I can find out,  this model was low end for Olympus.  It seemed to favour distances closer than 20-30 ft.  Perhaps the auto focus was not working properly. 

I have a $5 Nikon AF 600 that dispite a few blemishes and a sticky eyelid is probably the best of all my point and shoots.  It's over in collectors corner page 4.  If only it didn't turn itself off after a few min then go back to default flash settings when turned on, it would be a great street shooter.


----------



## cgw (Mar 15, 2021)

Lucky you! These can give new meaning to the term "crap shoot" when they're busted or ailing. Some, though, just didn't see much use, come in their original case, and work just fine. I've had more luck with fixed lens models. Zooms, like my father-in-law's many Fujis, didn't stand up to impact and rarely worked the same after trips to Fujifilm.ca. The small format is great for an EDC camera or street shooting. Guess that's why I love my little Ricoh GR II.


----------

